# Empty Arms on Mothers day *~POEM~*



## DizziSquirrel

> Thank you for contacting me.
> I enjoyed my visit on your website!
> To read more by Rachel Keller, visit Rachel's Writings at http://www.rachelkeller.com.
> 
> Rachel Keller
> 
> *Empty Arms on Mother's Day *
> 
> Each year we set aside a day in May to honor mothers. While Mother's Day is a special day for millions of women, countless more dread that day each year. For the childless woman who wants children, Mother's Day can be frustrating and painful.
> 
> Often, Mother's Day church services hurt more than they help. She is one of the few women who doesn't get a flower or special Mother's Day gift. She sits uncomfortably through a service where the pastor proclaims that God fills the home with the treasure of children. Parents nod and smile in agreement and wonder when she is going to start a family.
> 
> "Don't worry. Next year, you'll be standing up with all the other mothers," someone says. But she may not be. She leaves the service feeling worse than when she came. All she wants is a baby, and no one sees her pain. She is reminded again of her infertility and may even feel incomplete as a woman. Each month she hopes and prays that this will be the month she conceives only to be disappointed. An unknown poet expressed well the pain she feels:
> 
> I am in pain. Someone just died. Who you say? Someone who never was.
> I am infertile. My period just came. I hurt so much.
> My body keeps reminding me I am incomplete, I don't function properly.
> Why? Why? Why? Oh, my baby, why can't you be?
> 
> After years of infertility treatment, she conceives only to miscarry the baby. Her heart is heavy as she realizes she may never have a child. Life does not seem fair. While she desperately wants a baby, other women intentionally abort their children. She would gladly adopt one of those babies as her own. Doesn't anyone care for her pain?
> 
> Infertility affects approximately 10% to 15% of couples. Although I have not struggled with infertility, I have experienced the hurt of miscarriage. I do not understand how you feel, but I know you hurt deeply.
> 
> This article is to honor the women who have no biological children on earth. I care and wish I could alleviate your pain. I wish I could fill your empty arms.
> 
> *So many months I carried you
> and I couldn't wait to see
> What a wonderful little person
> you would turn out to be.
> I had my dreams of how it would be
> just to watch you grow.
> But now those dreams are faded
> Because I shall never know.
> For God in His great wisdom
> looked from His throne above
> and saw how beautiful you were,
> so He carried you away with love.
> Now the rocking chair sits silent,
> and the lullabies won't be voiced.
> But in heaven there's a celebration
> as all of the angels rejoice.
> My tears, they won't be quiet,
> They low like a river roars,
> And I know my life is forever changed.
> To be the same no more.
> I must be a special mother because I've been set apart.
> Some mothers carry their children in their arms,
> But I carry you in my heart.*
> 
> Poem copyright by Beverly Tinney​
> Article copyright 2000, Rachel L. Keller
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## NuttyJo




----------



## JuliaG

wow that has set me off again       

Julia
xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sorry


----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------



## Anand

These women have such talent to be able to articulate so effectively how IF effects us especially on days such as Mothers Day.

Anand xxx


----------



## One Capetonian

This post and poem really made me cry.  We tried for 4 yrs, had a m/c last year this time and are now finally expecting our first child.  Two of my close friends have recently had a m/c and two others have been trying to conceive for more than a year now.  There are countless others out there who are in the same predicament or have friends who are.  Most people don't share the loss when they have a m/c, but bottle up their pain inside.  We initially only told family and a few close friends, but through sites like FF you realise the importance of sharing your experience with others so that they know they are NOT alone!  

The more open I was about our experience, the more I realised that I was not alone.  Almost every person I spoke to had either experienced a m/c or knew of a close friend/family member who had.  In addition, the more we spoke about our infertility, the more we discovered other friends who were also trying to conceive but not saying anything to anyone for the same reasons we didn't.  Its not about pride or pity, but about preserving your heart just that little bit more each month.. while it feels like your world is breaking apart.

My heart breaks for senseless comments and the total unawareness that some people have about others and what they are going through.  It is only through having experienced infertility and a m/c that I have a greater understanding of the effect on a person.  I pray for anyone who is trying to conceive, or who has lost a child of their heart.

The words 'I carry you in my heart' have always meant something special to me and I will be sharing this post with others.  Thank you for posting it!

Daisy


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thank you Daisy
Your comments are really appreciated Take care hun


----------

